# Hlektronika.gr > HowToFiXiT.gr (RSS Feed) >  >  [Neff] Neff προστατευτικο λαμπας

## HowToFiXiT.gr

Καλησπέρα   Εχω μια NEFF κουζίνα κεραμική και έσπασε στη μέση το προστατευτικό τζαμάκι του φούρνου που έχει η λαμπα   Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να...

Πατήστε εδώ για να μεταφερθείτε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------

